# Utah backs down on public land transfer?



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I saw this story and it is alittle confusing and not many facts. Does anyone else know what is going on?
From what it says Utah has backed down on the transfer of public lands and their lawsuit. If so could be a big win for all of us sportsman. Maybe the OR expo had something to do with it. 
Here is the story in the trib

http://www.sltrib.com/opinion/4971404-155/editorial-utah-makes-right-call-to


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

They are only toning down the rhetoric and delaying pursuit of the lawsuit, not changing their stated aims.

http://www.sltrib.com/news/4956555-155/trusting-in-trump-utah-lawmakers-back

Maybe it is a baby step in the right direction? At least they aren't burning through a bunch of our tax dollars in court.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It appears that they are backing down only because they believe the Trump administration will make it easier to transfer federal land to the states, not because they have revised their position. Their agenda hasn't changed one iota, it's the same "states rights", "drill, baby, drill" of which we have become so weary.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Paddler, careful with the "political crap"


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Paddler, careful with the "political crap"


Totally in bounds as it's about public lands. Not crap, either, just a clarification.:smile:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

paddler said:


> It appears that they are backing down only because they believe the Trump administration will make it easier to transfer federal land to the states, not because they have revised their position. Their agenda hasn't changed one iota, it's the same "states rights", "drill, baby, drill" of which we have become so weary.


Exactly right. They just figured out they don't need to spend the estimated 17 million on the lawsuit because they figure this current climate makes it a moot point.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

paddler said:


> "drill, baby, drill"


 Political Labeling = Crap. Own it!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

OriginalOscar said:


> Political Labeling = Crap. Own it!


"Drill, Baby, Drill" is indeed a motto used by some to describe aggressively exploiting our natural resources. I see it as a threat to public lands. Own it.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It is just putting lipstick on a pig. They still have every intention on pushing the goal of taking public lands from the feds and giving it to the state. It is similar to the Bear River Dam/Diversion...they announced that they were backing off because of increased water conservation...but in reality, they are still packing big $$ away in their special fund for the diversion of water from the Great Salt Lake marshes. Let's also remember when they took river access away from Utah fishermen and named the law the "Public Waters Access Act". They can easily manipulate the wording of these things, but hopefully sportsmen and women are smart enough to not fall for the doublespeak. 
R


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

rjefre said:


> It is just putting lipstick on a pig. They still have every intention on pushing the goal of taking public lands from the feds and giving it to the state. It is similar to the Bear River Dam/Diversion...they announced that they were backing off because of increased water conservation...but in reality, they are still packing big $$ away in their special fund for the diversion of water from the Great Salt Lake marshes. Let's also remember when they took river access away from Utah fishermen and named the law the "Public Waters Access Act". They can easily manipulate the wording of these things, but hopefully sportsmen and women are smart enough to not fall for the doublespeak.
> R


Absolutely! These guys are politicians... Lies, misdirection, confusion, trickery, understating, overstating, lack of transparency, legal mumbo-jumbo, diversionary tactics, paid consultants, outside law firms, and on and on and on...these are the stable of weapons used by these pros to get legislation through that satisfies their special interest contributors.

Right now they are winning because they have us all HATING someone and wasting our time fighting amongst ourselves while they quietly do the deed. These guys do this for a living, what chance do we really have in the long run.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Absolutely! These guys are politicians... Lies, misdirection, confusion, trickery, understating, overstating, lack of transparency, legal mumbo-jumbo, diversionary tactics, paid consultants, outside law firms, and on and on and on...these are the stable of weapons used by these pros to get legislation through that satisfies their special interest contributors.
> 
> Right now they are winning because they have us all HATING someone and wasting our time fighting amongst ourselves while they quietly do the deed. These guys do this for a living, what chance do we really have in the long run.


They will win, our only chance is to speak up and be heard. Know your representatives in our legislature and Congress, and contact them. Organize, join a group of like-minded people. Check their scorecard. Or stand by and do nothing.......

I posted a link to the Sierra Club website showing their scorecards not quite two years ago. Though they include some issues in their ratings we don't deal with much, our interests are generally aligned. I wonder if following bills both at the state and national level and creating scorecards specifically for our own interests as hunters and fisherman would help. We could provide useful "feedback" and impress upon them that we are watching their every move, that we are organizing, and we will make our voices heard. Just a thought. As usual, my state senator and representative scored 100%. For those here whose representatives didn't, give them an earful.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

paddler said:


> I posted a link to the Sierra Club website showing their scorecards not quite two years ago. Though they include some issues in their ratings we don't deal with much, our interests are generally aligned.


I'll work against Sierra Club ANY opportunity.

I'll support organizations who keep focus on conservation, public lands and sportsman rights.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, luckily for us, there are a variety of groups that support hunting, fishing, hiking, biking, birding, (basically the great outdoors). We can choose to work WITH a group that appeals to each of us if that makes things easier. Groups such as BCHA (Back County Hunters and Anglers), TCRP (Theodore Roosevelt Conservation Partnership), RMEF (Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation), Audubon, Delta Waterfowl. etc. There are plenty of groups that are looking out for us and want to keep our outdoors available and accessible. The key is to get involved as much as your situation allows. If you don't like one group...pick another. It truly is frightening to see what our local legislature is doing.
R


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

If you can't dazzle them with your brilliance baffle them with BS

Don't let the headline put you off reading the article. There are more public lands bills on the table.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=43343245&ni...l-penalties-for-truant-students-parents-fails
t


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

http://trustlands.utah.gov/land-sale-auctions/may-24-2017-land-sale-auction/
More of Utah lands for sale. Including g a parcel located inside of bears ears?


----------

